# what is % chance of success for donor egg IVF?



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, I've just spent an hour or so on the HFEA site, and individual clinic sites, and am none the wiser about my % chance of succeeding with donor egg IVF at the age of 45. Can anyone tell me roughly what the success rate is at our age, and where do you get this level of detail?  Thanks.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi highland
I got stats from the relevant clinics - so whether this is a true claim, not sure. I was told at both clinics I went to that the % chance for me from donor eggs was around 50-60 % which is much higher than 5-10 % chance with own eggs. I suppose it also depends on any other medical issues.
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Highland 

I was told by 2 UK clinics and the Spanish one we used that it was around 50% for DE and about 5% for OE, I was 45 when we had treatment.

Good luck

Morag


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, we're moving towards considering donor egg,  but are overwhelmed by the choices. ..  UK or abroad for starters.. Don't know where to start.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just looking at the info I have from my clinic (Care Manchester)

Donor treatment at Care (all ages)
42% fresh
33% frozen 

Last published HFEA (all ages)
32% fresh
14% frozen 

Own egg is split into age groups but donor isn't, guess its not so relevant, donor looks like a huge increase in chance though 

Own egg at Care age 40-42
15%

HFEA 
13% 

Lilly


----------

